# First time here



## Butterfly71 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello,
This is my first time on this site.
I have been trying to be a mummy for a long time, I had never been pregnant until I started ivf.
We did our 1st ivf this time last year where I got 5 blastocysts day 2 at day 5 and 3 at day 6  .
I had a fresh cycle with 2 put back, the wait felt like a lifetime but on my birthday last year I had a Negative result. I had another go with FET 2 were put back and finally got pregnant but this only lasted 9 weeks when my foetus died, I had to have a DNC to remove it 3 weeks later. I am now about to start the whole process again and am feeling scared and very daunted by the whole situation again.
When I had my ER I fainted and had such low blood pressure I was keeled in hospital for 24 hours after the procedure. 
I will post any updates as I started my nasal spray on a long protocol yesterday.
Thanks for reading, I need to brush up on the short cuts and abbreviations so sorry about that.
Wishing all who is going thought the same as me lots of strength and luck. Xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Butterfly71

So sorry to read about your miscarriage 

No wonder you are feeling scared and daunted, that's understandable.  I'm sending you lots if    for a successful cycle this time around.  Hope the nasal spray is going ok, it always gives me major hot flushes!    Good luck with everything xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

sorry to hear you have been through alot i wish you luck


----------

